# invalid ROM contents with open source radeon driver

## vdpau

Hello everyone,

I spent all day struggling with open source radeon driver. I have a Dell Vostro 3350 laptop with i5 CPU and ATI 6760 graphic card, hence it have two graphic cards - integrated Intel and discrete ATI one. 

http://bpaste.net/show/36156/ - this happens when i try to modprobe radeon with modeset=1 (taken from dmesg)

http://bpaste.net/show/36157/ - Xorg.0.log with xorg.conf file present

http://bpaste.net/show/36158/ - same without xorg.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/36159/ - xorg.conf that was used

http://bpaste.net/show/36160/ - lspci | grep VGA

http://bpaste.net/show/36163/ - emerge --info

http://bpaste.net/show/36164/ - full dmesg

http://bpaste.net/show/36166/ - kernel config

my version of xf86-video-ati is 9999 (from git), xorg is 1.11.4-r1 

Any suggestions?

----------

## Gusar

Haha, Optimus strikes!   :Twisted Evil:  Well, AMD calls it PowerXpress, but it's the same thing as Optimus.

Do you have a BIOS option to switch graphic cards? If not, only Intel is connected to the internal display, and you can't use the radeon driver. You can use the closed source ati-drivers, they contain a hack to use the AMD card.

----------

## vdpau

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have a BIOS option to switch graphic cards? If not, only Intel is connected to the internal display, and you can't use the radeon driver. You can use the closed source ati-drivers, they contain a hack to use the AMD card.

 

No, I have not. Before this try I used fglrx and it worked volatile: if I could not get driver to work I received interesting messages in dmesg like this one:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Invalid ATI BIOS from int10, the adapter is not VGA-enabled
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): GetBIOSParameter failed
> ...

 

So I just won't be able to use open source drivers?

----------

## Gusar

 *vdpau wrote:*   

> So I just won't be able to use open source drivers?

 

Not yet. xorg-server-1.13 will provide support for muxless tech (Optimus/PowerXpress).

fglrx should work, it's just a matter of configuration - I know nothing about that though, I've never done it before, so someone else will need to help. In any case you need to compile the kernel with support for Intel graphics (I see you already have that, good) and install xf86-video-intel.

----------

